# Identification Must de Cartier Tank : fake or real?



## Freccero (Jun 11, 2017)

Hi guys,

I hope I'm not bothering you with this new thread regarding my doubts about a Must de Cartier Tank. Is this watch fake or genuine?

Thanks in advance for your opinion


----------



## Alysandir (Jun 29, 2016)

Not remotely an expert, but I didn't think Cartier made plated cases.

Regards,
Alysandir


----------



## Freccero (Jun 11, 2017)

Thank you for your opinion, Alysandir. 

According to me, the quality of the platted gold seems suspicious like a gold sticker glued to the case. 
If you look at the numerals, they are bigger and thinner in width than those originals. 

However, the back of the case is consistent with early "Must de Cartier" and the watch itself has some weight... 

Anyone else would like to react in order to understand what's wrong with this Cartier? 

Thanks guys


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Alysandir said:


> Not remotely an expert, but I didn't think Cartier made plated cases.
> 
> Regards,
> Alysandir


Almost all Must de Cartier are gold plated what makes them somehow "affordable".
However, the Argent hallmark left of "Argent" is missing on the back.









All in all I'd stay away just because of the very, very bad condition. Getting this watch back to look like new will be as expensive as buying a new Must de Cartier Tank.


----------



## Dejadragon (Jan 9, 2015)

What happened to that watch? The etched numbers on the back are suspicious to me. They could be stamped, and also the cartier logo on the numeral is in a different location than I've seen before. What a sorry state it's in.


----------

